# Is it okay to put Panacur in food?



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

It's that time again where my cats have to have their 2nd dose of liquid Panacur. To avoid the absolute nightmare of trying to put it into their mouths with a syringe I had the idea of mixing the medicine in a little bit of tuna and water.

They lapped it right up! I want to punch myself for not thinking of this 3 weeks ago.

Is it okay to put in food? I'm not doing any harm, right?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We mix it with baby food meats and syringe it in their mouths. Your way sounds much easier!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

My dog I had to force it in but dogs are easier than cats...sometimes. one vet suggested mixing it with wet food. It worked but he is a sloppy eater and wasn't getting the full dose. I would do it that way if my Cat had to have it!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I guess I spoke too soon. I tried the same thing again today and they wouldn't eat it. Took one sniff and walked away. I tried adding more tuna and water, nope. Not eating it. I even purposely didn't feed them earlier so they'd be hungry. Whatever, these cats can have worms for all I care. Never had to deal with such difficult cats before.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Syringe it in then. Welcome to the world of cats!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Syringe it in then. Welcome to the world of cats!


Yeah if only it were that easy.


----------

